# I didn't even know we had wild hogs up here on the mountain



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 9/14/22 12:25 AM CDST

In all the years I have lived up here I have seen feral dogs and small mountain cats but never a wild hog and the couple wild hog hunts I been on were down in Texas, but tonight . I had a wild hog charge my dogs and I as we made it for the house.

After dragging the dogs in , I went back out and put six ,38 +P JHP rounds into that hog's head 

My neighbor came over when he heard me empty my carry gun and even though he hog hunts , told me there wasn't any real way to tell if it was a true wild hog or farm hog gone feral but with the size of it's tusk teeth and size it was about 3 years or so old and I was lucky it didn't tusk me or the dogs.

Before he left he asked me if I wanted him to haul it off to the back in his farm buggy to dump in the back of the far pasture for the buzzards to clean up.

Hope it's the last free ranging wild hog I see around here, but I think for awhile I am gonna side holster my Trooper Mk III .357 for awhile.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That would be scary! I'm glad you and the dogs are safe and that the hog won't be bothering anyone again.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I might have cooked up him for those pups.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> I might have cooked up him for those pups.


Depends on the size. Some of those feral hogs are pretty big.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A wild hog would get strung up, skinned and quartered while the coals in the grill are turning white. I wouldn't do much more than that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would have probably tried to cut it up and at least pull the straps and hams out of it 

but I am like that


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Probably not a good idea as wild hogs can have nasty diseases you can catch just butchering them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I meant for our dogs.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

Im not far from you. Wild hogs have become a huge issue around Alabama. I have talked to a biologist that works for the NFS about it. I have lived here most of my life and used to be a few feral hogs once in a blue moon in specific areas. Then suddenly we have this huge influx of hogs in north and north central Alabama. He said a couple pay to hunt places contributed to that back in the mid 90s. It just took a few yrs to get to where enough were around to become noticeable.

I was told by him as well as game and fish that the hogs in Bankhead would take a decade to reach me. It took less than 2 years. I hit one with my car not 2 miles from my house. And I have had some come through 5 strands of electric fencing around my poultry yard. My two blue heelers did the best they could but when I got home they had flipped over or destroyed 9 4x4x4 pens and knocked over 2 55 gallon drums with feed in them and about wiped it out. They literally chewed the screw on lid off. So now I have barbed wire fencing then the electric inside of it. Im going to have chainlink put all around my 1.5 acre yard the grands play in then 2 strands of barb and then 2 strands of electric so theyll have a safe place to be when playing. Theyre supposed to be here Monday to start the fencing. 

In the mean time I have a rifle by front and back and side doors and when home Im packing the 454 with 8.5 inch barrel. If its under a 100 yards theyll get popped. 

The biggest cause was a place called Quail Rise in Winston county. Over between Lynn and Double Springs. They brought in hog for hunting in the mid 90s. Theyre all over the big landfill over on the Walker Jefferson county line. A friend of my sons killed 11 in two days over there. They have been seen walking around town over there in Dora Sumiton


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 9/15/22 11:57 PM CDST



oldasrocks said:


> Probably not a good idea as wild hogs can have nasty diseases you can catch just butchering them.


That was what my neighbor said when I mentioned that if it was after a killing frost maybe we could butcher it and he said wild hogs were as disease nasty as possums and just as mean and even if you could pen one and grain feed it ,he wouldn't want to try worming one of them mean critters.

Even the guys I hog hunted with in Texas burned the carcasses of the ones they killed that were killing their livestock before burying what was left of the carcasses.

I'm just glad I got my dogs inside before it got close enough to charge them because they were in protection mode and weren't outfitted with tusk resistant vests like the hog hounds the hunters in Texas put on their chase dogs


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

HomeCreek said:


> Im not far from you. Wild hogs have become a huge issue around Alabama. I have talked to a biologist that works for the NFS about it. I have lived here most of my life and used to be a few feral hogs once in a blue moon in specific areas. Then suddenly we have this huge influx of hogs in north and north central Alabama. He said a couple pay to hunt places contributed to that back in the mid 90s. It just took a few yrs to get to where enough were around to become noticeable.
> 
> I was told by him as well as game and fish that the hogs in Bankhead would take a decade to reach me. It took less than 2 years. I hit one with my car not 2 miles from my house. And I have had some come through 5 strands of electric fencing around my poultry yard. My two blue heelers did the best they could but when I got home they had flipped over or destroyed 9 4x4x4 pens and knocked over 2 55 gallon drums with feed in them and about wiped it out. They literally chewed the screw on lid off. So now I have barbed wire fencing then the electric inside of it. Im going to have chainlink put all around my 1.5 acre yard the grands play in then 2 strands of barb and then 2 strands of electric so theyll have a safe place to be when playing. Theyre supposed to be here Monday to start the fencing.
> 
> ...


Horse panels are a lot stronger that chain line but real pricey these days. Make sure you install a cattle panel under the fence so it sticks out both side so they can't dig under. I have seen hogs chew up and spit out chain link fence.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Posted 9/15/22 11:57 PM CDST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been eating them left and right since about 1987 when I lived in Texas. No problems. And possums being filthy is a myth. Theyre no filthier than chickens who will turn and eat their own droppings and anything else they can find. And catfish are nothing but possums with fins.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone who thinks possums and chickens are filthy should not ask what shrimp eat.


----------

